TOXIC STARTUP CREDITS – AZURE/RACKSPACE - movielala
======
movielala
In Turkish, we have two sayings about free. "Free vinegar is sweeter then
expensive honey." "I'm Not Rich Enough to Buy Cheap Things" (prob global)

We were lucky and got a lot credits from rackspace and azure and we used them
for our services and servers.

Result: We had insane number of bugs, weird things, unstable behaviour and
things that even phone support found it weird. I checked my inbox, I had over
270 email exchange with most horrible support I have use Microsoft support (
we use around 50+ SASS services)

For over a month, we are in amazon AWS, just works, just amazing and we had
zero problems..

For anyone out there,

please dont take the toxic credits from azure or rackspace, directly pay for
amazon. It will save u time, sanity, and money.

